# هل حسابي صحيح بالنسبة لغاز fm200 ؟



## eng.samoor (21 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء من المهندسيين تصحيح تصميمي اذا كان غير دقيق
انا عندي غرفة مولد بالديزل 
v=5169 ft مكعب
c=7.17 %
s = 2.21436 __ assumed t = 71.6 fehrenhite = 22 celius
بالتعويض بمعادلة الغاز :
w = v/s * c /100-c

ينتج 180.3 lb

اي مايعادل 82 kg

هل الحساب صحيح؟ |
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 أبريل 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t474060.html
​على الصفحة أعلاه ..يوجد برنامج لحاسبة fm200


----------



## eng.samoor (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 مايو 2015)

لا غير صحيح,
الحجم الصحيح هو 690 lb اي حوالي311 كجم طبقا لحجم 5169 ft = متر مكعب 475​


----------



## eehaboo (10 مايو 2015)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> لا غير صحيح,
> الحجم الصحيح هو 690 lb اي حوالي311 كجم طبقا لحجم 5169 ft = متر مكعب 475​




عذرا ً ولكن إجابة صاحب المنشور دقيقة تماماً والجواب 80 كغ ...والحجم 146 متر مكعب وليس 475 ... تقبل مروري ...


----------



## bobo9722 (12 مايو 2015)

eehaboo قال:


> عذرا ً ولكن إجابة صاحب المنشور دقيقة تماماً والجواب 80 كغ ...والحجم 146 متر مكعب وليس 475 ... تقبل مروري ...


هذا هو الجواب الصحوهذا برنامج سهل للحساب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 مايو 2015)

eehaboo قال:


> عذرا ً ولكن إجابة صاحب المنشور دقيقة تماماً والجواب 80 كغ ...والحجم 146 متر مكعب وليس 475 ... تقبل مروري ...


كلامك صحيح, انا غلطت بتحويل الوحدات..عذراً


----------

